# Good Camera under and around 10k



## hackboy89 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

Currently, I'm in need of a new camera as my earlier cybershot got broken down. Now, the thing is that when time comes, i use my iphone and click some shots as and when required and up till now, nothing more was needed. But, the old cam being getting broken has created a difficult situation as taking photos using a phone is not comfortable for my family members. They will anyday prefer a camera over the touch-based controls of a phones. 

Now, after reading on TD and other sites, i've come to understand that as far as my need goes, a DSLR will be too much for me and neither i've got that much money to invest in a DSLR. my needs are simple, i just want a good camera which will do the job when i'm on a vacation and when it's a birthday/any other occasion and we need to take photos. Only requirement is that it should take good photos and video recording (720 will do, 1080p is desirable).

I've listed below the models I've chosen so far and it seems like prices have increased by almost 1-2k in last couple of months.

Canon SX170
Panasonic TZ25
Sony WX200
Fujifilm XF1

Budget is around 10k (won't mind if another 1-2k enable me to buy a superior model). Pl advise me.

Regards


----------



## boosters (Nov 8, 2014)

You can check out the Nikon Coolpix L830. Lots of positive feedback including shopping sites and youtube videos. One of my favorite camera. However i don't have but once i have the payment, i will buy this nikon camera. Price is Rs12,500+.


----------



## hackboy89 (Nov 8, 2014)

L830 is 13k and i'm more inclined towards XF1 or TZ25 in case i increase my budget to this amount. if there is clear advantage that L830 has over these two, pl tell me.


----------



## nac (Nov 9, 2014)

For family/home use + video, I would say WX series from Sony should fit perfect.


----------



## hackboy89 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I'm thinking about getting tz25/xf1 as I read that they are gonna give me the best photos.. Are they too difficult to use for non-technical people ?
I'll go with wx series as it'd be easy to handle for everybody, but I want good pics indoor also like at birthdays etc. tz25 and xf1 have good shutter timing which will produce good pics in dim light. So does wx200 compare here ?


----------



## nac (Nov 10, 2014)

If you just point and shoot, I doubt if you appreciate the features of XF1. Of course, IQ is better but not huge. Decide yourself, whether you want a camera whose key features you less likely to use or the camera with more zoom.

TZ25 is also a nice camera just that its too old and pricey for a 3 yr old camera. What's the deal you're getting for this camera?
Ireally wonder why this model is still in the market!!!


----------



## hackboy89 (Nov 10, 2014)

right now, tz25 is out of stock on most of the sites. at snapdeal it's going for 12.3k wiht a tripod.

meanwhile i've shifted my focus to the following:

WX-60 - 8600
WX-200 - 11500
Ixus 255- not available anywhere 
TZ-25 - 12300
Ixus 265 / Canon SX170, SX400 - worth it ??


looking at the prices, which one of the above would you advise, as the prices have really increased, should i wait for the prices to get lower?


----------



## nac (Nov 10, 2014)

If you think you can wait till Jan/Feb, then you can wait. That's the time new models get announced and the yesteryear model's prices will drop.


----------



## ashusood331 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nikon Coolpix L330 20.2MP Semi SLR camera is one of the best camera under 10K. Go on snapdeal and buy in discount price on this camera. I purchased this in good price.


----------



## nishkotra (Dec 12, 2014)

With a budget of around 10K.. and with the features I guess this has to be the camera to look out for

*Nikon Coolpix L30:*

This point and shoot camera has a CCD image 20.1 megapixel sensor that supports resolutions ranging from 5152 x 3864 to 320 x 420 pixels. It supports 5 x digital zoom and a 4 x of optical zooming. L30 from Nikon packs with a 3 inch LCD display which has supports 16:9, 4:3 aspect ratios. It can display 720p videos and 230300 dots images easily.


----------



## kevz22 (Jan 24, 2015)

nishkotra said:


> With a budget of around 10K.. and with the features I guess this has to be the camera to look out for
> 
> *Nikon Coolpix L30:*
> 
> This point and shoot camera has a CCD image 20.1 megapixel sensor that supports resolutions ranging from 5152 x 3864 to 320 x 420 pixels. It supports 5 x digital zoom and a 4 x of optical zooming. L30 from Nikon packs with a 3 inch LCD display which has supports 16:9, 4:3 aspect ratios. It can display 720p videos and 230300 dots images easily.



Am I really reading this? Nikon L30 being compared with the likes of Fujifilm XF1? Seriously?


----------

